# Georgia Luzi & others - Storie Vere 2012-2013



## mcol (22 Nov. 2012)

*Justine Mattera - Storie Vere 07/11/12*

feat. Metis Di Meo



 

 




 

 




 

 



96,2 MB - 4'28" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

---------

*Michela Vittoria Brambilla - stockings @ Storie Vere 08/11/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



99 MB - 4'34" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 20/11/12*



 

 




 

 



33 MB - 1'32" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (9 Jan. 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 30/11/12 + 11/12/12*

feat. Antonella Boralevi, Nayomi Andibuduge



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



167 MB - 7'46" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 14+31/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



127 MB - 5'55" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (12 Jan. 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 09/01/13*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



65 MB - 3'00" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (22 Feb. 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 14/01/13*

feat. Melba Ruffo, Alessandra Appiano



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



127 MB - 5'50" 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 11/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



47 MB - 2'09" 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 12/02/13*

feat. Lorella Cuccarini







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



67 MB - 3'05" 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 19/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



79 MB - 3'40" 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (22 Feb. 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 21/02/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

111 MB - 5'11" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 März 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 15/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



87 MB - 4'01" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 26/02/13*



 

 




 

 



50 MB - 2'17" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 28/02/13*

feat. Manuela Maccaroni, Metis Di Meo



 

 




 

 




 

 



57 MB - 2'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 März 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 13+14/03/13*

feat. Benedetta Rinaldi







 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



135 MB - 6'15" 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 März 2013)

*Francesca Cipriani - Storie Vere 18/03/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



136 MB - 6'19" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (26 März 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - Storie Vere 21/03/13*

feat. Metis Di Meo



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

105 MB - 4'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

---------

*Georgia Luzi - stockings @ Storie Vere 25/03/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 



208 MB - 9'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## nudel81 (1 Apr. 2013)

Hammer Frau !! Bitte mehr von ihr... DANKE


----------



## mcol (1 Apr. 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - stockings @ Storie Vere 26/03/13*







 

 




 

 




 

 



94 MB - 4'20" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (6 Mai 2013)

*Georgia Luzi - stockings @ Storie Vere 10/04/13*

feat. Metis Di Meo & others



 

 




 

 



84,4 MB - 3'54" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Debora Salvalaggio, Patrizia Pellegrino & Tosca D'Aquino - Storie Vere 28/11/12*

feat. Sandra Milo



 

 




 

 



136 MB - 6'18" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Laura & Silvia Squizzato - Storie Vere 26/04/13*

feat. Maria Elena Fabi and others



 

 




 

 




 

 



122 MB - 5'39" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Metis Di Meo & others - Storie Vere 24+29/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



91,4 MB - 4'15" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

---------

*Maria Elena Fabi, Fiorenza Deriu & others - Storie Vere 30/01->04/04/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 



114 MB - 5'19" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Alessia Strina & others - Storie Vere 21+23/01/13*



 




 



107 MB - 4'55" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## nudel81 (7 Jan. 2014)

Eine Traumfrau. Ist sie noch irgendwo zu sehen im TV?
Vielen DANK !!


----------



## Handschmeichler (8 Okt. 2022)

Heute in HD Qualität wäre das der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

alles down


----------

